# New Orleans  May 15-18



## NJmom (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking for a unit in New Orleans for Tulane graduation.  I am traveling with  my 
Husband, daughter and mil.  I have the Iberville  courtyard booked but would like a better option.   Will consider  something for dates that aren't exactly right.
Thanks 
Susan


----------



## jules54 (Apr 10, 2014)

I sent you a PM


----------

